# What Would You Do?



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm selling my house because 4 acres is too much for me to handle. It seems like all my time is spent cutting grass, picking up and burning dead branches, pruning trees and shrubs, caring for landscaping, maintenance on house, etc. I'm 69+ and this is not how I want to spend my final years.

I'm single, no kids, so I am free to do whatever I want, as long as it is financially reasonable. One doctor recommended and another concurred that I would probably be healthier if I lived much farther South where there are fewer months with low sun exposure. As I lived in Louisiana as a teen, I thought that would be a good place to move.

I'd like to move to that same town (about 8,000 pop), but the houses are about $10k-$20k more than I want to spend. A town about 35 miles away (about 12,000 pop) has several houses in my price range. I think the difference in price is primarily based on closeness to I-10. I have relatives (cousins) and old high school friends in town I grew up in and I wouldn't know anyone in the other town.

The main thing I don't know how to handle is getting older! I want a small house (about 1000 sq ft), with a small yard; but I don't want to be crammed between 2 other houses. A small house and yard is something I can take care of myself for at least the next 10 years, assuming I live that long.

How do I take into account getting older, probably having serious health issues of both short and long durations, maybe being unable to drive, unable to do maintenance on house and cut the grass, etc. I realize you can pay for someone to do all these things, but what good is it to live in a house where you don't get the benefits anymore?

I checked on senior apartments and they seem quite expensive. I don't like living in apartments, but it's something I have to consider. I'm not that concerned about a nursing home because if I ever get to that point, it really won't matter that much.

Any ideas are appreciated, but maybe I just needed to write this down to see if it triggered any ideas. I guess if I could rent a decent house at $500-$700 a month, that might work. Problem is rent will go up faster than my savings. But if anything was to happen to me, getting out of a rental is easier than selling the house.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I totally understand. Get a good realtor and have a long discussion with written notes of your requirements.

Be patient. It may take months to find a place like you want.

None of us know how to grow old. It’s our first time.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

My folks are in their late 70’s. They moved a few years ago into a new housing development that is advertised for folks 55 and older. They bought a single family home within that subdivision and love it. All of their neighbors are the same age, the homes are nice, one level, and the yard manageable. Dad is still able to do yard work and have his garden and they are not right on top of their neighbors. The subdivision also has a little club house, swimming pool, and walking trail and folks get together and play cards, talk, etc. Might not be what your looking for but thought I’d suggest it.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I have another option I have been thinking about. That is to live in my travel trailer and do some traveling until I decide I need a permanent home. I could declare Texas my residence and put off buying or renting until I figure out what meets my needs best. Arrange for mail service, register my trailer and vehicle in Texas, and I'm good to go.


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

MoonRiver said:


> I have another option I have been thinking about. That is to live in my travel trailer and do some traveling until I decide I need a permanent home. I could declare Texas my residence and put off buying or renting until I figure out what meets my needs best. Arrange for mail service, register my trailer and vehicle in Texas, and I'm good to go.


MoonRiver; I am not being mean or disrespectful but why Texas? I like your idea. It has been a dream of mine for a long time but health reasons have hampered my plan. Just wondering. Dsmythe


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

dsmythe said:


> MoonRiver; I am not being mean or disrespectful but why Texas? I like your idea. It has been a dream of mine for a long time but health reasons have hampered my plan. Just wondering. Dsmythe


Since I wouldn't have a permanent address, I have to "fudge" it a little. I belong to an RV club that will provide an address and mail forwarding. They provide this service in Texas, Florida, and S Dakota. I could do it on my own in other states, but for convenience I would probably use this club. This would allow me to become a resident of Texas, register my vehicle and trailer, buy insurance, vote, etc. 

You would be surprised how many people do this for health reasons. Living in tune with nature can cure a lot of things.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Unless you have a free place to park, you could spend more renting a campsite than you say you are willing to spend for an apartment.



MoonRiver said:


> You would be surprised how many people do this for health reasons.


I don't know of anyone who ever chose to live in an RV "for health reasons".


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I don't know of anyone who ever chose to live in an RV "for health reasons".


Around here we call them 'Snowbirds' South for the winter and north for the summer. The really well off ones own 2 houses.

I think about the traveling RV when the wife retires myself. If you're still fit and able you can get 'free parking' at lots of campgrounds working as a camp host. Maintaining trails, cleaning the bathrooms, charging admission, working the canoe rental booth.

Not sure your taste in hippies, liberals, and intentional communists, but there could possibly be the option to stay seasonally at intentional communities. Lots of them are self sufficient and low environmental impact. www.ic.org I can't remember the name of the place that did it, but at least one commune hosted RVs and used the grey water to irrigate certain crops.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Unless you have a free place to park, you could spend more renting a campsite than you say you are willing to spend for an apartment.
> 
> 
> I don't know of anyone who ever chose to live in an RV "for health reasons".


Lots of places at $12/day and less.

Go on youtube and you will find many videos of people who have greatly improved their health through RVing full-time. Lots of health benefits in going to bed when it gets dark, getting up when the sun comes up, going for walks in nature, and not using a lot of electronics.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> Lots of health benefits in going to bed when it gets dark, getting up when the sun comes up, going for walks in nature, and *not using a lot of electronics*.


One doesn't need an RV to do all those things.



MoonRiver said:


> *Go on youtube* and you will find many videos of people who have greatly improved their health through RVing full-time.


Maybe some have.
I still don't know of any.

I don't doubt there are videos making the claims though.
I've heard people claim eating DE could cure cancer and AIDS too.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Single, no kids, and you have an RV...lots of options here.
Friend of ours (late 50s I think) bought 40 acres of raw land. About a $1000 per acre. Other than a road and trails and a couple acres of pasture it is almost all timber and bordered by Forestry land. He had a well dug and a septic installed and had power run from the pole at the road. Other than mowing a patch around his 30'camper he does little to no work to maintain the property. He was after seclusion. He is about 20 minutes to the nearest town and has good cell service and internet.
He says he'll live there till he dies. If the camper wears out before that he'll buy another one. Low investment and low monthly costs. Travels when he wants.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I sold my 5 acres at 70 y/o and moved into a single level brick (less upkeep) house on almost an acre in Georgia. Horses across the street in a pasture, and chickens next door so I've got my visual and sound of living rural. Hospital and shopping 5 minutes away, as is my doctor. Although I'm pretty healthy, I know there will be the day...gotta think of the future and make plans today.
When I can't take care of this place, I'll move into a subsidized senior living apartment. _Rent is based upon your income_. One is not too far away so I'll be in the same area. Very nice ones are being built more and more as the population gets older. Do some investigation.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Wolf mom said:


> When I can't take care of this place, I'll move into a subsidized senior living apartment. _Rent is based upon your income_.


Not to discourage but keep yourself aware. I'm not sure about your area but around here the waiting list can be 2 years.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah - the wait list is the only downside. And that's mostly across the country.
The last thing I want to do is move in with my children, as much as I do love them.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Even though full-time RVing sounds glamorous, I think you may just be trading your current "cutting grass, picking up and burning dead branches, pruning trees and shrubs, caring for landscaping, maintenance on house" for RV maintenance, repairs, and upkeep.

Even though they are crowding, a southern (Texas gulf coast) RV park where you could move in a park model home, might be the ticket. You'd be among ACTIVE people your own age and many of these places have woodshops, metal shops, tours, etc. that keep life fun and interesting.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Cabin Fever said:


> Even though full-time RVing sounds glamorous, I think you may just be trading your current "cutting grass, picking up and burning dead branches, pruning trees and shrubs, caring for landscaping, maintenance on house" for RV maintenance, repairs, and upkeep.
> 
> Even though they are crowding, a southern (Texas gulf coast) RV park where you could move in a park model home, might be the ticket. You'd be among ACTIVE people your own age and many of these places have woodshops, metal shops, tours, etc. that keep life fun and interesting.


I have a small, fiberglass travel trailer (egg), so not much maintenance. I tow with a fairly new van, so hopefully not that much maintenance there either.

I have thought about exactly that kind of place. Everything comes down to money. I can't tie up my money in a property that won't at least hold its value and be easy to sell when the time comes.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

MoonRiver said:


> I have a small, fiberglass travel trailer (egg), so not much maintenance. I tow with a fairly new van, so hopefully not that much maintenance there either.
> 
> I have thought about exactly that kind of place. Everything comes down to money. I can't tie up my money in a property that won't at least hold its value and be easy to sell when the time comes.


Well, if you do decide to travel around, come see us. (I am serious) We live in one of the most beautiful lake/forest areas of the entire USA. If your fiberglass trailer is a Scamp, it was made practically in our backyard.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

It certainly won't hurt to give RVing a try. See how you like it and give yourself time to find the right niche for you.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Buy a small, cheap place with some wooded acreage and stop doing yard work. Become a regular at the local diner and you'll have plenty of friends inside of six months.

Locate within 30-50 miles of top medical centers and a major airport. Do odd jobs for the local widows. Get a floppy-eared hound dog mix. Learn to make sweet tea and good barbecue. Get a fishing pole and a license. You'll be king of the area in two years.

Jeff


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Do any of your friends have acreage or a empty lot next door?
You can kind of do a camping home hybrid.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Other than your health issues, I would carve out a manageable area around your home and let nature take care of the rest. Nature has experience in things like this.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

If you ever feel like you're getting (financially) uncomfortable, come here. There is a nice flat place around the curve of my driveway, you can't see my house, and you can't see the road. I'll run you a 220 dropcord, a water line, give you the password to my wifi, and you'll have more fresh fruit and vegetables almost within arms reach, than you can deal with. 

It takes me about 2 hours to talk out, and after that, I ain't got much to say.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..........If , I was going to travel in an RV , I'd want something more substantial than a Scamp ! Maybe 22 to 27 feet long , but that may require you to purchase a more powerful tow vehicle ! Traveling in the rockies at altitudes higher than say 5,000 ft. will reduce the torque\hp. about ~3% for every 1,000 feet you get above sea level . This is where engines with turbo chargers make a big difference in towing ability !
..........But , if you're happy as you are currently configured , then there is NO need to spend more money ! , fordy


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I guess when you said you couldnt handle 4A, though maybe you were ready for one of those places where you sit in chair all day drooling and they force you to play bingo every evening....

Unless you have some homeowners association that forces you to keep everything like a pristine park, just let the acreage do whatever its going to do on its own, mow a bit around the house for a yard and dont worry, be happy. If you have too big of a house, shut off some rooms.

Also you may grown up in Louisiana, but southern summer heat and humidity is different when you are a kid. If you arent used to it, you will shut yourself inside all summer in front of the air conditioner. Strongly suggest you consider high plains desert type area. You get the sun but it cools off at night and you dont have that dang humidity. Thats traditionally where doctors sent people with chronic medical problems just cause its a whole lot more comfortable, easier to breathe and less stress on the body. 10

Course in modern times where people have air conditioning in house and car and spend all time indoors, guess it doesnt matter where you live.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

We have considered this. We do have a Small Cabin on a Small Lot to park if needed.

Thing is I find myself falling asleep with no warning. Not real good pulling a Camper.

There is Free Camping all over the U.S. just need to pay every so often for Dump Station and fill Water Tank.

We have found we like our house and Cabin, plus my wife works and enjoys it.

big rockpile


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Things are moving along, slowly but surely. I sold just about everything I planned to sell. I still have most of the furniture and will sell that when I get a contract on the house. Have to sell my convertible and that is the only thing I hate to sell. I've got a 2 hour drive each way to doc appt next week, so I guess when I get back from appt, it's time to wash and wax and put it up for sale while we are in peak convertible weather.

I'm waiting on a discount broker to get back with me on listing my property. It's exactly the deal I said I wanted in a different thread. I will pay $599 for listing in MLS, Realtor.com, Zillow, and Trulia, plus a few additional services. If I find a buyer, that's all I pay in realtor fees. If it is sold through MLS, I pay an additional 3%.

The problem I am trying to address is my property is made up of 1 parcel of land in the city and 4 parcels of land in the County. Since I have to provide all the information myself so it can just be fed into MLS, I'm waiting for instructions on how to enter data to properly reflect that this is 5 taxable parcels in 2 different taxing jurisdictions. When I bought the property, that wasn't mentioned to me until closing, and the closing attorney didn't have the papers correct either. I want to avoid having that problem this go around. I guess if I don't get an answer tomorrow, I will call a RE attorney and see if they can help.

I gave my big screen TV away today, so that shows how serious I am!


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

MoonRiver said:


> Things are moving along, slowly but surely. I sold just about everything I planned to sell. I still have most of the furniture and will sell that when I get a contract on the house. Have to sell my convertible and that is the only thing I hate to sell. I've got a 2 hour drive each way to doc appt next week, so I guess when I get back from appt, it's time to wash and wax and put it up for sale while we are in peak convertible weather.
> 
> I'm waiting on a discount broker to get back with me on listing my property. It's exactly the deal I said I wanted in a different thread. I will pay $599 for listing in MLS, Realtor.com, Zillow, and Trulia, plus a few additional services. If I find a buyer, that's all I pay in realtor fees. If it is sold through MLS, I pay an additional 3%.
> 
> ...


Moon, I hope everything works out your way. You've worked hard...and you deserve some good "you" time. Best of luck with it!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

She's ready to go! One more long drive in the mountains on Monday, then she's up for sale. Except for a few short periods of time, I have owned a convertible for most of the last 45 years. 

She's a 2000 Pontiac Sunfire. I washed and waxed it a few times over the years, but that's about it. I did replace the rear bumper after backing into my other car one foggy morning!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Don't see many of them.

Mon


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

MoonRiver, 
Hoping that things are going well for you. If you have not made it to Texas, consider the tornadoes and high temps for living in an RV. My friend is talking divorce and living in an RV. Offered him a place on my 15 acres, but I know how bad the wind can be. Would worry about him constantly.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Thought I would do an update.

Was unable to sell the house. I had it priced lower than I bought it for 12 years ago and it was still overpriced. I live in an old Virginia manufacturing city that has more people moving out than moving in. 

Then in fall I found it out I need heart surgery, so everything is on hold until that gets taken care of. Hope to get that taken care of in the next few months and then continue with plans to move to the gulf coast. I still may travel for a year before settling down.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry about that, good luck with the surgery.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Moon: Read that first post "I'm 69+". Don't count on getting out early. I figured that just because all my male ancestors died young I'd do the same, planned that way for my wife. She's gone and I'm almost 30 years past my sell-by date. 

I'd offer this: You will find that it is hard to connect with old classmates and cousins unless you've stayed in touch. By now they all have kids and grandkids and established ways of life that may or may not have room for you. You might try finding some temporary location within easy driving distance of your old home town and scope out the situation before investing heavily.

Brother lives a bit S. and W. of Houston. He tells me that there are thousands of old people now who will be forced to live on SS alone. These people are buying trailer homes of every description and parking them on rented lots. Brother is putting in 24 lots that will rent for around $350 to $500 per mo. The comments about heat and humidity are correct, but you know all that.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Oxankle said:


> I'd offer this: You will find that it is hard to connect with old classmates and cousins unless you've stayed in touch. By now they all have kids and grandkids and established ways of life that may or may not have room for you. You might try finding some temporary location within easy driving distance of your old home town and scope out the situation before investing heavily.


My relatives are all Cajuns, so everyone is treated like family.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Then I'd go home ASAP.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I had my heart cath last Wednesday and they found some arterial blockage in addition to the valve calcification all this was about. I'm laying in recovery and they come in and tell me I need stents or bypass surgery in addition to valve replacement. Then they send the heart surgeon in to talk to me. They made it sound very urgent. Very unsettling to say the least.

They discussed my case at their Friday meeting, and late Friday I get a message from my cardiologist saying they decided to put everything on hold because I am mostly asymptomatic. They need to get their act together.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

MoonRiver said:


> I had my heart cath last Wednesday and they found some arterial blockage in addition to the valve calcification all this was about. I'm laying in recovery and they come in and tell me I need stents or bypass surgery in addition to valve replacement. Then they send the heart surgeon in to talk to me. They made it sound very urgent. Very unsettling to say the least.
> 
> They discussed my case at their Friday meeting, and late Friday I get a message from my cardiologist saying they decided to put everything on hold because I am mostly asymptomatic. They need to get their act together.


...........................................
...........I had a stent installed in Dec17........and I , was , not stent friendly , but IF I wanted to live , I needed a stent !!! So , don't hesitate to get one or 2 installed . Concurrently , they will start you on Plavix or it's generic form clopidogrel.......75mg. After I started on clop. , I started getting long nose bleeds lasting 12 hours are more . So , I purchased a very well made pill cutter and cut the pills in Half.......to ~37mg. NO MORE long nose bleeds , now I don't have to worry about such BS . Sometimes , a body just has too take their fate into their own hands , which I did and don't regret . , fordy


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

fordy said:


> ...........................................
> ...........I had a stent installed in Dec17........and I , was , not stent friendly , but IF I wanted to live , I needed a stent !!! So , don't hesitate to get one or 2 installed . Concurrently , they will start you on Plavix or it's generic form clopidogrel.......75mg. After I started on clop. , I started getting long nose bleeds lasting 12 hours are more . So , I purchased a very well made pill cutter and cut the pills in Half.......to ~37mg. NO MORE long nose bleeds , now I don't have to worry about such BS . Sometimes , a body just has too take their fate into their own hands , which I did and don't regret . , fordy


It's confusing because there is a lot of conflicting information on stents. I'm still hoping diet can reduce my problem, but I'm running low on time to get things turned around. I hope your stent works well for you.


----------

